# Snorkel your ATV kit wont work ????



## USEY

Wife tried to be helpful and ordered me a snorkel your atv snorkel kit frOm their website...pulled plastics and got to work...now I'm stuck. My bike is a 2012 and it is their 2012 snorkel kit but I can seem to make the air box snorkel work? I personally would not have ordered a kit from these people just cause I have no idea about them but I had to try since it was her gift to me...please help anyone have experience with these kits or any ideas?????? Ima bout to go crazy over this thing only thing I can think of I'd to take the rack off and pull the rest of the cap off but I do not see that helping but I may be wrong...any info is appreciated y'all....thanks in Advance.


----------



## wmredneck

What part exactly is giving you the hang up? Feel free to post pics. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## USEY

Basically where the air box snork is supposed to 90 up and around the power steering box and power steering bracket the box and ps assembly (wires) are mounted to isn't making it to that point cause the rubber boot on the air box won't allow it to get straight without hitting the power steering bracket..I know it's hard to explain like this and I will post pics as soon as I can prolly tomorrow but man it's frustrating...I just wanna get the thing snork'd I'm tired of changing belts due to water...


Also was considering sending it back and using flex hose to snork it with hard pipe coming out the plastics...is this something ok to do or is it a bad idea? I'd really like to get it done


----------



## Shrek

My $.02 on the hose idea... If you go that route be sure to get "spa" hose and NOT the accordion (too thin) looking stuff!! I'd hate for u to have to re-do the snork job because a stick poked thru it or it melted.. Hope that helps some. Sorry i cant offer more but i've always built my own and i use spa hose from a pool supply company along with PVC fittings. Good luck with the mod. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bmdntn


----------



## adam6604

i used their snorkel kit for my 2012 brute 650.. i dont have the power steering box and mine was no troubles at all with the air intake snorkel. the other two were a pain. lol


----------



## Polaris425

Tell your wife next time not to waste her (or your) money and just get you a lowes gift card....



I'm out.


----------



## USEY

Lol deff mine not hers


----------



## Polaris425

Then you got shafted twice unfortunately. :-(


----------



## Brute650i

Is it possible that you have the angle wrong on the fittings. Try rotating the angle a few degrees and see if that helps. It hard to try and help without being there but we'll give it a try.


----------



## pacebria

I bought the same kit and it worked good on my 2012 Camo EPS. It was a little tricky getting everything the way I wanted but it worked fine. The airbox snorkel is by far the easiest part of the kit so it could be the wrong parts. The head guy from there emails his cell phone number out in case you have any issues, did you get it.


----------



## Polaris425

For future reference, and anyone looking at this thread, we have free instructions on how to build your own snorkel... You get the exact same thing for about $80-$100 some people have spent even less... The only difference is you cut your own pieces to length.... Save that $$$$$$$$ Dont buy a kit.


----------



## walker

well i bought a snorkle your atv kit .. i had a small fitment issue on my wifes can am .. i called the guy that started the company he was helpful .. he gives you his number in his kit.. i would call him before bashing


----------



## wc4life21

I agree w walker ^^^ i burnt a piece of my kit from my belt exhaust and i asked him if i could get a replacement piece sent, he told me what it was and where to find it at lowes! Hes a decent business owner


----------



## USEY

Not trying to bash guys didnt mean to come off like that...just needing help but with some mimb snorkel help and using the kit mixed with some Loews pieces I believe I got myself a snorkel kit installed


----------



## Polaris425

^^ see that's ridiculous. Both last 2 posts. If you bought a kit you shouldn't have to go get more parts. And for someone to tell you to just go buy a replacement part yourself instead of sending you one...... Just sayin.


----------



## wc4life21

polaris425- I see where your coming from, but I felt like when I contacted him with knowing I was the one that messed up the piece. I wasnt looking for a replacement part from him just an idea of what i could use to make it work again...sorry i didnt explain the whole story...my earlier post is pretty basic


----------

